
Do you get inspire by this code? - parweb
https://github.com/pass-pass/draft
======
davelnewton
IMO there's not enough there to know what's happening or make sense of the
concept. In order to aide comprehension and generate interest I think you'll
need to provide more information, and perhaps compare/contrast with something
else.

For example, mixing code plus data is Lisp. What's different about your idea
compared to a Lisp?

~~~
parweb
I did my homework after expressing my deep desire And find rust very
compelling

match (state) { _ => println!("my state") }

------
parweb
I'm working on a draft in order to propose to the community a new way of
thinking (code and data)

[https://github.com/pass-pass/draft](https://github.com/pass-pass/draft)

